# firearms



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Could one delineate the exact process (legal) to purchase and possess firearms within certain caliber, gauge, bore, length, etc. ranges for private home possession in Mexico. Further, is there a legal procedure to import from the US firearms that meet Mexico specs & requirements? (i.e. a S&W 38 spc. currently in personal possession in the US).

thanks in advance for any germane data/info put forward.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

LMtortugas said:


> Could one delineate the exact process (legal) to purchase and possess firearms within certain caliber, gauge, bore, length, etc. ranges for private home possession in Mexico. Further, is there a legal procedure to import from the US firearms that meet Mexico specs & requirements? (i.e. a S&W 38 spc. currently in personal possession in the US). thanks in advance for any germane data/info put forward.


First of all you have to be a Mexican Citizen


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Owning a Gun in Mxico Owning a gun in Mexico.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> First of all you have to be a Mexican Citizen


It seems that's not the case, according to the article referenced. Perhaps you could provide something in English that supports your statement regarding citizenship being a requirement?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ElPaso2012 said:


> It seems that's not the case, according to the article referenced. Perhaps you could provide something in English that supports your statement regarding citizenship being a requirement?


Good morning Joaquin!
Mexican citizenship or Inmigrante


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> Good morning Joaquin!
> Mexican citizenship or Inmigrante


Thanks for the correction.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> Good morning Joaquin!
> Mexican citizenship or Inmigrante


Yet, it still isn't worth it to own a firearm in Mexico. As a foreigner, you can not take it off your property. With so many 'hoops' to go through to get the permit, it looks like a long tube.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the prompt responses, but obviously confusion persists. I apologize as my question was vague. Do you have a link to the appropriate Mexican authority that can advise me the rules for a private Mexican residence owned by a citizen of Mexico and a permanent resident to legally procure, import, and possess firearms? 

again, thanks for the input


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

LMtortugas said:


> Could one delineate the exact process (legal) to purchase and possess firearms within certain caliber, gauge, bore, length, etc. ranges for private home possession in Mexico. Further, is there a legal procedure to import from the US firearms that meet Mexico specs & requirements? (i.e. a S&W 38 spc. currently in personal possession in the US).
> 
> thanks in advance for any germane data/info put forward.


I've heard no mention of anyone on the forum having been around that track, LM, but this search query will turn up a number of articles that answer your questions very directly. One of the results is a Wikipedia article that addresses what types and calibers of firearms that are legal and a lot more. This article on GunPolicy.org gives you a great overview of the laws surrounding firearms in Mexico. As to who exactly you would contact, of course, you would have to take the research from there.

Hopefully, I'm wrong about there being no one here who can give you an answer from experience...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Look to the Mexican constitution, then the rules. Then, give up the idea or forget about living in Mexico, where you will need, at the very least, a residence visa requiring financial qualifications and pre-approval by the Mexican consulate nearest your home, in your home country. Ask them about taking or importing guns into Mexico. They may ask if you are aware of their prison conditions. Yes, you can go to Mexico City, once you are a legal resident, and apply to the Mexican Army for permission to own a firearm and buy it from their one and only source. Amunition will be very expensive and, as previously indicated, you cannot transport the weapon without a specific and very limited document of permission. Once in your home, it stays there. Not a good idea for an expat.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks folks for the assistance. El Paso2012 I appreciate the links.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> Not a good idea for an expat.


No sweat, but I should add that I agree 100% with what RVGringo told you --- after having lived in one of Mexico's most dangerous cities for five years. 

Even if you jump through the legal hoops, the cards are going to be stacked against you should you ever have to use a firearm to protect yourself -- which defeats its purpose. Being a foreign resident would only exacerbate the situation further.

Enjoy your Second Amendment rights in the US, but the reality is very different south of the border. Mexico's a wonderful place, but getting ensnared in the Mexican system of justice is just not something you ever want to happen to you, ever.

It would be absolutely irresponsible of us not to discourage you from pursuing this course of action.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

LMtortugas said:


> Thanks for the prompt responses, but obviously confusion persists. I apologize as my question was vague. Do you have a link to the appropriate Mexican authority that can advise me the rules for a private Mexican residence owned by a citizen of Mexico and a permanent resident to legally procure, import, and possess firearms?
> 
> again, thanks for the input


Look for LEY FEDERAL DE ARMAS DE FUEGO Y EXPLOSIVOShttp://www.diputados.gob.mx/LeyesBiblio/pdf/102.pdf

That's what you are looking for


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I see no problem on owning firearms in Mexico, I have a few, all you have to do is register them and you have something else besides a baseball bat for protection.
If you want to carry your firearm outside of your office or home, that is a very different subject, but you can still do it legally


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Again, El Paso2012 thanks for your comments and genuine concern. On a seperate topic altogether, the narrative you put forward "The Demonization of a Mexican City" was SUPERB! My quality time in Ciudad Juárez traces back to the late 1980's and as recent as last December. Pathetic how the media never presents manicured city parks, a good steak, sunshine...


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

LMtortugas said:


> Again, El Paso2012 thanks for your comments and genuine concern. On a seperate topic altogether, the narrative you put forward "The Demonization of a Mexican City" was SUPERB! My quality time in Ciudad Juárez traces back to the late 1980's and as recent as last December. Pathetic how the media never presents manicured city parks, a good steak, sunshine...


Please be sure to post there then to offset some of the comments from the utterly uninformed about the city.


----------



## zapfilms (Dec 11, 2012)

Not a good idea in the least. Particularly in this political climate in which the bad guys import weapons from USA. The fed, state & local cops really do not want you to have weapons here, I don´t blame them. And I assure you, if you do the paperwork on this you will be looked at by the police. Imagine if your firearm is stolen? Why would you want to do this?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

zapfilms said:


> Not a good idea in the least. Particularly in this political climate in which the bad guys import weapons from USA. The fed, state & local cops really do not want you to have weapons here, I don´t blame them. And I assure you, if you do the paperwork on this you will be looked at by the police. Imagine if your firearm is stolen? Why would you want to do this?


Why would it be stolen?
You can buy legally


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Why would it be stolen?
> You can buy legally


Well, for starters, a stolen gun costs a lot less than one you buy legally!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Well, for starters, a stolen gun costs a lot less than one you buy legally!


I'm lost here then, I thought we were talking about legally owning a firearm in Mexico
Then again, if you happen to buy a stolen firearm or one that was used to commit a crime, if it is a legal caliber, all you have to do is go and register it.
They do not check for the history of the gun, from the very moment it is registered under your name, you are responsible for it and what it is used for.
That's how it is in Mexico


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> I'm lost here then, I thought we were talking about legally owning a firearm in Mexico
> Then again, if you happen to buy a stolen firearm or one that was used to commit a crime, if it is a legal caliber, all you have to do is go and register it.
> They do not check for the history of the gun, from the very moment it is registered under your name, you are responsible for it and what it is used for.
> That's how it is in Mexico


I guess I misunderstood the comment by zapfilms, "Imagine if your firearm is stolen?" I thought he was referring to your gun being stolen by someone, not that you inadvertently bought a stolen firearm.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> I guess I misunderstood the comment by zapfilms, "Imagine if your firearm is stolen?" I thought he was referring to your gun being stolen by someone, not that you inadvertently bought a stolen firearm.


Probably you understood it well, that's why I asked, it was not clear to me
Being that the case, you have to file a report as soon as you know it was stolen, just like we do with cars, credit cards, etc.
No big deal


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Indeed, I value both the constructive remarks & admonitions. I am cognizant of gun law/policy and the severity of lack of adherence to. That said, my understanding is that regardless of ease or complication, gun ownership, under defined conditions, is not afoul of the laws on the books. Yet, I am not wholly clear of exact defined provisions and regulations as it has not been a priority due to my fulltime status NOB. My wife (native Sinaloa) and I foresee a permanent relocation to our home in Mexico in the not too distant future. In particular, I own a U.S. Army COLT 45 issued to my great uncle in 1917 during his tour of duty in France. It is a certified antique, worth a considerable amount of money, and has been encased in my office in the US for years and I would like to determine if I can import it as its caliber (45) exceeds that allowed? In addition, I own two handguns of very high quality and value that are within allowable caliber limits and I would like to determine likewise if they can be imported legally, and under what terms. I will appreciate any practical feedback.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Wish I could help out, LM, since you seem to have thought this through.

It's just not a track I've been around before. Best of luck with it.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> I see no problem on owning firearms in Mexico, I have a few, all you have to do is register them and you have something else besides a baseball bat for protection.


Since you seem to be a registered owner, why not just tell the OP the name of the office he has to call to find out more? 

That is what he is asking for, I believe --- a little practical information, a place to start. Very simple.

Unless, of course, yours is not registered or you don't know.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> I'm lost here then, I thought we were talking about legally owning a firearm in Mexico
> Then again, if you happen to buy a stolen firearm or one that was used to commit a crime, if it is a legal caliber, all you have to do is go and register it.
> They do not check for the history of the gun, from the very moment it is registered under your name, you are responsible for it and what it is used for.
> That's how it is in Mexico


What could happen to you if your legally owned gun was stolen? Used in a crime and recovered by the police and traced back to you.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

joaquinx said:


> What could happen to you if your legally owned gun was stolen? Used in a crime and recovered by the police and traced back to you.


Am I missing something, or did GaryJ not just answer that question?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

ElPaso2012 said:


> Am I missing something, or did GaryJ not just answer that question?


Yes. He also spoke about buying stolen guns.

Sent from my Motorola Razr using Expat Forum


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

joaquinx said:


> Yes. He also spoke about buying stolen guns.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Razr using Expat Forum


My point is that the OP has stated that he is cognizant of the difficulties of gun ownership in Mexico and potential for problems. Most of us have advised against it, but being an adult capable of making his own decisions he obviously intends to proceed anyway. GaryJ states it is legal and doable. He sent the OP a link to some Mexican legislation, but the chances are good the OP does not read Spanish yet.

The article you posted earlier was highly informative. It just does not state exactly who to call or what steps to take to actually import his firearms, if possible, nor exactly what office to call about obtaining a permit or whatever legal documents are required to actually possess one in his home within the scope of the law.

We can keep warning the OP over and over again why owning firearms in Mexico might turn out badly for him, or I suppose someone could step up and give the name of some specific government office to contact for more information about how to actually start the process of legally importing his existing firearms and obtaining the necessary permits to legally have them in his home.

It's certainly a difficult thing to find information about on the internet. I did come up with a few interesting articles, however, about guns in Mexico:

McClatchy: Mexico, awash in weapons, has just one legal gun store

New York Times: At a Nation’s Only Gun Shop, Looking North in Disbelief

KVUE-ABC: Some gun owners in Mexico defy the law to defend themselves

From reading just these three articles, it appears that the correct answer is that firearms are registered with the Mexican Army.

The OP has stated that he has done some research on his own.

He came to the ExpatForum.com, hopefully, to get some concrete leads on how to start the process of legal importation and registration from someone who might know and be willing to tell him how to proceed. 

He has stated so two or three times. 

I don't personally agree with his decision either, but I see no point in talking to him as though he is 12 years old, do you?


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I guess I misunderstood the comment by zapfilms, "Imagine if your firearm is stolen?" I thought he was referring to your gun being stolen by someone, not that you inadvertently bought a stolen firearm.


I'm also convinced that is what zapfilms meant. Perhaps a future post will clarify.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I expect that the possibility of importing the weapons that he has NoB is slim to none. One must remember that the official in front of you is the final word, and many have no knowledge of the actual law, or respect for documents from another agency; sometimes, not even from their own.
Then, there is the risk; having them stolen and used. It seems that the registered owner remains the responsible party.
So, my suggestion is to pickle them and put them in a safe deposit box in the USA before moving to Mexico. Then, if you insist on having a weapon in your home, talk to the Mexican Army in Mexico City.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> I expect that the possibility of importing the weapons that he has NoB is slim to none. One must remember that the official in front of you is the final word, and many have no knowledge of the actual law, or respect for documents from another agency; sometimes, not even from their own. Then, there is the risk; having them stolen and used. It seems that the registered owner remains the responsible party. So, my suggestion is to pickle them and put them in a safe deposit box in the USA before moving to Mexico. Then, if you insist on having a weapon in your home, talk to the Mexican Army in Mexico City.


Importing firearms is possible in Mexico
Once you register it, you are responsible for it and what it is used for
Firearms can be legally sold and bought by particulars in Mexico
If you are Mexican ir inmigrante permanente, you can own and keep firearms in your home LEGALLY


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> Importing firearms is possible in Mexico
> Once you register it, you are responsible for it and what it is used for
> Firearms can be legally sold and bought by particulars in Mexico
> If you are Mexican ir inmigrante permanente, you can own and keep firearms in your home LEGALLY


Everything Gary is saying above I can vouch for, except the first comment. I'm not sure the process of importing a gun from the US, but if its anything like the process of being legally able to buy one in Mexico, then its too long of one to make it worth your while.

I started the process of becoming legal to buy when I was in Monterrey. I never finished the process and don't plan to.

The first thing I would recommend is becoming a member of a shooting club and actively participate. The club members would be able to help streamline the process with/for you and point you in the right direction. Thats what I did, however I moved to Mexico City before I was able to follow through.

Good luck. Don't shoot yer eye out.


----------

